# FAT ou NTFS ?



## karr (15 Avril 2006)

Fat  ou  NTFS ???

Besoin de votre avis ...

On voit dans la procédure d'installation de BootCamp , qu'il est question de formater la partition Windows soit  en "NTFS"  soit  en  "FAT".

Le guide d'installation "BootCamp Beta " stipule , je cite :


_Select either NTFS or FAT: 

- NTFSProvides better reliability and security.  
If you format the partition using the NTFS file system, you will not be able to 
write or save files to the Windows volume from Mac OS X. 

-FATProvides better compatibility. 
Allows you to read and write files on the Windows volume from Mac OS X. This 
option is available only if the Windows partition you created in Step 2 is 32 GB or 
smaller. _


Cela signifie-t'il  que pour un utilisateur qui n'a pas l'utilité d'une partition supérieure à 32 GB , le format FAT serait à préférer ?

Quelles sont les autres implications concrètes de l'une ou l'autre de ces alternatives ?


----------



## apenspel (15 Avril 2006)

karr a dit:
			
		

> Fat  ou  NTFS ???
> 
> Besoin de votre avis ...
> 
> ...


Question intéressante. Si on considère qu'il y a un danger à rendre compatible avec XP la partition de OS X grâce à MacDrive pour cause de trojans et autres sales bêtes, il devrait être préférable de formater en FAT pour que tout soit partageable dans l'autre sens (lisible et inscriptible) depuis OS X. Mais la taille des fichiers serait alors limitée à 3,99 Go.

Je me demande dès lors, s'il ne peut pas être utile d'avoir en dehors de la partition HFS+ pour OS X, de la partition NTFS pour XP, une partition FAT32 pour le partage.


----------



## firenze (15 Avril 2006)

D'un point de vue strictement orienté utilisation de Windows, NTFS est un système de fichiers beaucoup plus moderne et bien meilleur que FAT. Pour trois raisons principalement :

- NTFS gère, contrairement à FAT, les *autorisations sur les fichiers*. Avec un système FAT, tout utilisateur, même non administrateur, a accès à tous les fichiers du système. Utiliser le NTFS permet donc une meilleure gestion multi-utilisateur sous Windows et rend ainsi le système un chouia moins sensible aux menaces (virus, spyware...).
- NTFS est beaucoup plus *robuste* que FAT32, il y a moins de problèmes de corruption du système de fichier et il récupère beaucoup plus facilement après un crash.  
- NTFS est beaucoup plus *souple*, il permet notamment de gérer des disques de plus de 32 GB et des fichiers de plus de 4GB, mais aussi d'associer des métadonnées aux fichiers, d'imposer des quotas de disques, d'avoir des cluster dont la taille est plus petite...  

Vu les fonctions intégrées à Windows Vista, le futur Windows,  et ce qu'on peut lire sur le net, il est d'ailleurs raisonnable de penser que ce futur Windows ne s'installera que sur des partitions NTFS.



Le problème du NTFS se pose en fait au niveau des échanges de fichiers entre Mac OS X et Windows. Deux petits exemples pour illustrer la chose : 

1) Sous Windows, tu chattes avec un ami musicien via MSN Messenger. Celui-ci te passe un fichier MP3 contenant sa dernière création. Tu aimerais l'ajouter à ta bibliothèque iTunes sur MAc OS X. C'est faisable très aisément : tu redémarres sous Mac OS X, tu navigue jusqu'à ta partition Windows (qu'elle soit NTFS ou FAT), d'où tu copies le fichier MP3 vers le répertoire Musique de ton dossier Départ.

2) Sous Mac OS X, tu as récupéré un fichier audio qui nécessite Windows Media Player sur Windows pour être lu. Si tu as formaté ta partition Windows en FAT, pas de problème, tu copie le fichier via le Finder dans ta partition Windows, tu redémarre sous Windows et le fichier est accessible. Si tu as formaté ta partition en NTFS, tu es face à un problème : Mac OS X ne peut pas écrire sur la partition Windows, tu ne peut donc pas copier le fichier sur la partition Windows. Si tu redémarres sous Windows, comme tu n'as pas pu copier le fichier sur la partition Windows et que Windows ne peut lire la partition Mac, le fichier est inaccessible. Seule solution, ruser, par exemple en utilisant une clef USB comme si tu transférait des fichiers entre deux ordinateurs différents.

Voilà, j'ai essayé d'être complet, j'espère que c'est également clair...


----------



## apenspel (15 Avril 2006)

Il y a aussi la possibilité d'un disque externe en FAT 32.


----------



## karr (15 Avril 2006)

firenze a dit:
			
		

> D'un point de vue strictement orienté utilisation de Windows, NTFS est un système de fichiers beaucoup plus moderne et bien meilleur que FAT. Pour trois raisons principalement :
> 
> - NTFS gère, contrairement à FAT, les *autorisations sur les fichiers*. Avec un système FAT, tout utilisateur, même non administrateur, a accès à tous les fichiers du système. Utiliser le NTFS permet donc une meilleure gestion multi-utilisateur sous Windows et rend ainsi le système un chouia moins sensible aux menaces (virus, spyware...).
> - NTFS est beaucoup plus *robuste* que FAT32, il y a moins de problèmes de corruption du système de fichier et il récupère beaucoup plus facilement après un crash.
> ...



Un tout grand merci pour vos réponses :
Tout est devenu limpide !


----------



## Kerri (20 Avril 2006)

j'apporte une nuance: ce n'est pas que le fat32 ne supporte pas plus de 32Go, mais que windows xp ne veut pas formater une partition de plus de 32Go en fat32

mais en théorie ce doit être possible de formater une partition de la taille que l'on veut en fat32 sous osX, par exemple, puis d'installer xp dessus: ça ne devrait poser aucun problème.

(usage du conditionnel car je n'ai pas de macintel, mais sur un vrai ibm-pc, ça marche parfaitement)


----------



## nemo74 (20 Avril 2006)

Je conseille cependant le NTFS sous XP. La Fat 32 est un vieux système pas du tout robuste qui au moindre plantage de windows (et oui, ce n'est pas OSX) peut foutre la pagaille sur le disque dur (bon, seulement sur la partition d'XP). Bref, mieux vaut utiliser un disque externe (un iPod formaté en fat 32 fait très bien l'affaire) pour transférer les fichiers d'un système à l'autre.


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Hum... Et puis il y a l'utilitaire MacDrive (ils en sont a la version 6 je crois). 50$. Par contre, desole, je parle sans l'avoir essaye. Bref, il permet de lire/ecrire sans probleme depuis Windows XP sur la partition OS X. Je pense que deux partitions c'est bien assez sur le meme disque dur.


----------



## Meow the Catz (21 Avril 2006)

Oui mais bon vu les m... que trimballe windows, il est dangereux de lui laisser accéder à notre partition OS X, ou alors il vaut mieux faire des sauvegardes souvent...


----------



## Litchix (25 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'ai essayé avec MacDrive, et ça marche pô !

Soit ça ne fait rien, soit ça dis qu'il y a des partitions Mac et PC, et me propose de passer à tout l'un ou tout l'autre... dans tout les cas, au final, ça marche pas.


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Hum, MacDrive devrait marcher. Est-ce que par hasard tu n'aurais pas un soft de virtual drive, genre Deamons Tools, qui tournerait ? Ca ne peut pas cohabiter avec MacDrive, il faut desinstaller.


----------



## chim (25 Décembre 2006)

Personnellement, le DD du pc est format&#233; en ntfs, et quand je veux transferer un fichier sur le mac via cl&#233; usb, ca ne fonctionne pas.
Du coup ma partition win sur le mac est format&#233;e en fat 32 et l&#224;, aucun probl&#232;me. Si l'on ne traine pas sur des sites hum hum, de warez ou de jeux qui installent des applis truff&#233;es de malwares, le risque est assez faible de toute fa&#231;on.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Mouais, enfin bon : tout specialiste de securite te le dira, on n'est jamais assez parano.


----------



## flotow (26 Décembre 2006)

Windows sur Mac, c'est principalement du dépannage, et donc, tu n'y es pas souvent - normalement - (depannage pour des applis non portées sur Mac par ex.)
Je dirai donc FAT32, car tu peux le relire avec parallels si tu veux plus tard, alors qu'il sera impossible (correct?) avec le NTFS. Sinon, le FAT pour que MacOS le gere parfaitement (acces au fichiers depuis MacOS)


----------



## JulienCmoi (23 Novembre 2009)

Je remonte le sujet.

Je possède un disque dur externe en FAT32 (pour le rendre compatible sur Windows et Mac).
Je fais face à un problème aujourd'hui : il m'est impossible de copier des fichiers de plus de 4go sur le DDE.

Y-a t'il une solution pour copier des fichiers de taille supérieure, en laissant le DDE compatible sur les deux plateformes ? C'est vraiment chiant cette histoire...

Merci bien !


----------



## Arlequin (23 Novembre 2009)

pas besoin de remonter le sujet

Ducros77 a tout bien résumé là: 

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/partager-un-disque-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique-224576.html


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

La discussion commence à dater, et est en partie frappée d'obsolescence. Il existe maintenant des solutions pour écrire sur une partition NTFS depuis Mac OS X (ce qui est appréciable), et pour écrire sur une partition HFS+ depuis Windows (ce que je déconseille, compte tenu des dangers viraux de cette plateforme).

Les solutions, dont on a assez largement parlé depuis sur ce forum, s'appellent NTFS-3G (gratuit) ou Paragon NTFS pour Mac (payant), et il y a même une astuce ne nécessitant aucun logiciel supplémentaire si l'on est sous Snow Leopard.

_EDIT: grillé par Arlequin_


----------



## JulienCmoi (23 Novembre 2009)

Je vais aller lire tout ça !
En vous remerciant bien !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------




PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> La discussion commence à dater, et est en partie frappée d'obsolescence. Il existe maintenant des solutions pour écrire sur une partition NTFS depuis Mac OS X (ce qui est appréciable), et pour écrire sur une partition HFS+ depuis Windows (ce que je déconseille, compte tenu des dangers viraux de cette plateforme).
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas trouvé cette petite astuce, peux-tu m'en dire plus ?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Novembre 2009)

JulienCmoi a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé cette petite astuce, peux-tu m'en dire plus ?



c'est dans mon lien, qques lignes avant la fin


----------



## JulienCmoi (23 Novembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est dans mon lien, qques lignes avant la fin



Merci !
Comme je ne suis pas à l'aise avec les lignes de commande, j'ai utilisé un petit utilitaire du nom de NTFS Mounter ! Nickel chrome !
Merci !


----------



## gillyns (23 Novembre 2009)

certain windows (comme vista, chez moi) ne peuvent etre installés UNIQUEMENT sur NTFS donc là tu n'as pas le choix !!!

sur XP (je pense) que tu as le choix entre FAT32 et NTFS : touts le PC sont formatés en NTFS car ce format c'est windows qui l'a créé !!

Sur FAT 32, c'est totalement compatible Mac OS X et windows donc un gros avantage. MAIS sur fat32 un fichier seul (exemple : document_word.doc) ne peut dépasser les 4GO, en revanche un dossier peut faire plus.

Sur NTFS, la limite est comptée en Tera (va trouver UN fichier d'un tera !!!)
Sur Mac OS étendu (journalisé), la limite est comptées en milliers de Tera (commence à trouver un DD de plusieurs milliers de Tera, puis met y UN fichier qui prend toute la place !!!!!)

Donc je te conseille NTFS parce qu'avec les drivers apple, tu peux transférer des données d'une partition à l'autre mais pas démarrer une app PC qui se trouve sur la partition mac depuis la partition windows. Ou fat32 si ton OS l'accepte ET que tu ne vas pas utiliser de fichier de plus de 4Go


----------



## Le docteur (23 Novembre 2009)

XP est trop fragile en FAT32 Un plantage peut faire de gros dégâts ...


----------



## gillyns (24 Novembre 2009)

et seven en fat32 nous done un écran noir !!!!

je l'ai mit en NTFS c'est nikel + drivers sur le CD de snow leopard


----------

